# I need clippers!



## CallieGirl (Mar 28, 2009)

HELP!! I have a medium sized spaniel mix and she has a heavy coat and undercoat. What are the best type of clippers I can talk my mom into that will last and won't overheat when I try to groom her? Also, where is the best place I can purchase them?  Thanks in advance! 
Calliegirl~


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The only clipper I like and recommend is Andis. Either the Andis AG Super 2 speeds, or the Andis AGC Super 2 Speeds. Petedge.com has them. I find Oster clippers tend to get hot..


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> The only clipper I like and recommend is Andis. Either the Andis AG Super 2 speeds, or the Andis AGC Super 2 Speeds. Petedge.com has them. I find Oster clippers tend to get hot..


I will also vote for these clippers  I have the AGC for Zoey, and they are GREAT! I got mine on Ebay for something like $90.. They work so well, my husband actually has me cut HIS hair with these clippers instead of our regular human clippers lol


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I also use Andis clippers!!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Another vote for Andis. I can get those bad boys through the most matted coats.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> The only clipper I like and recommend is Andis. Either the Andis AG Super 2 speeds, or the Andis AGC Super 2 Speeds. Petedge.com has them. I find Oster clippers tend to get hot..


Graco, I think I have asked this before, but I can't find the answer. What size clippers/blade should I get for Dallas (the irish setter/poodle?) My daughter will be home from school soon and I really want us tostart trying to groom Dallas. As you know, I have no idea how to do this, and I'm not very talented, so I'm not even sure I'll be able to it. However I have the utmost confidence my daugther will be able to master it. So hopefully between the 2 of us we won't embarrass Dallas too much. Also does any one who grooms at home use anything special to hold their dogs still while grooming?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I use Andis as well and like them quite a bit. I think I bought mine brand new for $134 from Petedge and it came with a #10 and free 40 blade as well.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

musicmom116 said:


> Graco, I think I have asked this before, but I can't find the answer. What size clippers/blade should I get for Dallas (the irish setter/poodle?) My daughter will be home from school soon and I really want us tostart trying to groom Dallas. As you know, I have no idea how to do this, and I'm not very talented, so I'm not even sure I'll be able to it. However I have the utmost confidence my daugther will be able to master it. So hopefully between the 2 of us we won't embarrass Dallas too much. Also does any one who grooms at home use anything special to hold their dogs still while grooming?



I would get (my favorite) the Andis AG 2 speed clipper. Comes with a 10 blade for sanitary areas, armpits, and corners of eyes if necessary. Also get a 30 blade (Wahl competition series) for pads and under attachments. The body length blades depend on how long you want to leave him. If you want him to feel like crushed velvet, go with a 4F blade for the body. If you want him to be fluffier, then get the Wahl Stainless Steel guards for over the 30 blade. They come in many sizes, my favorite length that looks nice and is easy to get even on most dogs is the yellow tabbed guard. If you are serious about grooming him at home regularly, I would buy a small table and grooming arm and loop. It will make your job easier, his job easier, and make grooming faster and safer for all involved. And don't forget a pair of straight shears for finishing up feet, trimming ears and tail, and if you are really bold, tidying up legs.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I would get (my favorite) the Andis AG 2 speed clipper. Comes with a 10 blade for sanitary areas, armpits, and corners of eyes if necessary. Also get a 30 blade (Wahl competition series) for pads and under attachments. The body length blades depend on how long you want to leave him. If you want him to feel like crushed velvet, go with a 4F blade for the body. If you want him to be fluffier, then get the Wahl Stainless Steel guards for over the 30 blade. They come in many sizes, my favorite length that looks nice and is easy to get even on most dogs is the yellow tabbed guard. If you are serious about grooming him at home regularly, I would buy a small table and grooming arm and loop. It will make your job easier, his job easier, and make grooming faster and safer for all involved. And don't forget a pair of straight shears for finishing up feet, trimming ears and tail, and if you are really bold, tidying up legs.



Thanks Graco. I might give it a try soon, or chicken out and go to the groomer's one more time. And ask her what size blade she uses.


----------

